# Fly Problem Caused By Pigeons



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am living nextdoor to a person keeping racing pigeons. However the flies are breeding their with such intensity that I can nolonger open my windows in my house. 

I visited several neighbours to see if they have fly problems. They all have severe problems. Investigating further away from the pigeons the fly problem disappears. 

I believe that there is insufficient cleaning of the lofts and removed feces are breeding grounds for flies. 

What do pigeon breeders do to prevent fly breeding?

What can I say to the pigeon breeder about this problem of flies?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Not to say this is not true, But, I had a conversation with my wife this weekend concerning this. She came to me and said those darn pigeons are causing fly problems in the house. I told her it was just the unusual weather we are having. Hot and wet all year so far!! We had a lengthy conversation about it. We work together in a family business, so at work this morning, our employees were complaining about the flies at church yesterday and at there houses, I smiled and whispered in her ear, well I'll leave that to your imagination!! Pigeons, or any animal that poos attracts a variety of bugs. There are all kinds of loft safe products and flytraps that can be used outside around the aviary, but with the weather this year, good luck!! Winter is coming soon and the flies will go away. Check Foy's and Siegels supply.


----------



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

pigeonjim said:


> Not to say this is not true, But, I had a conversation with my wife this weekend concerning this. She came to me and said those darn pigeons are causing fly problems in the house. I told her it was just the unusual weather we are having. Hot and wet all year so far!! We had a lengthy conversation about it. We work together in a family business, so at work this morning, our employees were complaining about the flies at church yesterday and at there houses, I smiled and whispered in her ear, well I'll leave that to your imagination!! Pigeons, or any animal that poos attracts a variety of bugs. There are all kinds of loft safe products and flytraps that can be used outside around the aviary, but with the weather this year, good luck!! Winter is coming soon and the flies will go away. Check Foy's and Siegels supply.


The part of the UK I live in has been hot and dry. There are thousands of flies in my garden. So much so that I can't even barbacue. 

Are you saying the flies are breeding else where and being attracted to the pigeons. What distance can smell pigeons from?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Pretty much!! That is all I've heard all summer is about bugs in general. What we call stink bugs, mosquito's, nats, and flies. Even with people that don't have pets and don't live near any are fed up with them!! Cows, horses, and other animals definitely help attract them though. The cleaner the loft the better!!


----------



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

When I go horse riding they have piles of manure, but hardly any flies. How do I get rid of them. They're a nuisance. Do I need to ask the local Council to inspect the loft for clealiness.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have never seen a fly in our pigeon aviary, we clean it thoroughly every day but even so I think if pigeon droppings attracted flies I would see at least one fly in there as they poop all day long. However the minute my dog poos vooooom! Bluebottles descend en masse even though I am standing watch with poop scoop in my hand. The key is the meat content.

So I don't think the loft owner is necessarily to blame unless he has let his pigeons die and rot. Could there be something else dead in the area? Has someone been putting down rat poison, or poisoning mice? That would certainly attract flies from miles around. Cat food or dog food left outside and uneaten is also a bluebottle magnet.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Another thing you need to check is whether there is a fisherman in your area that uses maggots as bait...neglected ot abandoned bait often causes a sudden large increase in the carrion eating fly population ....


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

How many pigeons are we talking about here? Not to say it is not the problem but I don't have issues with flies in my loft either. Now mosquitos is a different story altogether. Its been so wet here in Georgia.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

That is what I told my wife. If it is my racers, why are the flies in the house and not in my loft???Hello!! Gotta love her!!


----------



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't understand why there are so many. On investigating all my neighbours they don't even have compost heaps acting as ready meduim for fly breading. If I put a sticly strip outside in my garden, I can catch 500 flies per day. 

Im convinced the loft owner doesn't clean everyday and flies are breeding in feces left open in bags.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Droppings in a loft are not unhealthy for the birds as long as they are DRY. Dry feces would not allow flies to breed. His loft is either damp (and therefore unhealthy for the birds) or he is piling it outside and it is damp and attracting flies or the flies are from other source. Have you tried talking to him directly (but in a nice way) about it??


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Stagnant water and hot Weather are the breeding ground for flies, I think there already loft Cleanliness inspectors there If the pigeons are the cause for the spread of flies in your area, They would have taken proceedings.


----------



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Droppings in a loft are not unhealthy for the birds as long as they are DRY. Dry feces would not allow flies to breed. His loft is either damp (and therefore unhealthy for the birds) or he is piling it outside and it is damp and attracting flies or the flies are from other source. Have you tried talking to him directly (but in a nice way) about it??


A couple of years ago I contacted the council. They said it's a hobby and they have to arrange an inspection date. Lofts clean and no feces. This problem is in it's 7th year now. 

The loft owner locks his garden gate and so no access to the front door. If the council arrive uninvited the gate won't be opened.


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Can you see how big the loft is? Sounds like something else is going on. Are you in the city or country? Is there farm land near you? I've had farmers spread manure in their fields which causes flies in the magnitude you are describing. Seems unlikely to me that pigeons are the cause of that many flies. Seems like the guy wouldn't even be able to go near his loft with that many flies. How close is your property to his loft?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have an aviary with quite a lot of pigeons, and even in the hottest days of this summer past we had no problem with excessive numbers of flies. They aren't really drawn to normal, fresh pigeon droppings. 

However, if we did not bag it up, bury it, or put it in our compost bins fairly soon, then it would attract flies.

We also have a dog, and if we don't clear up after him soon as we spot where he's been then, man, you would see more than a few flies. *That* is the kind of poop they do like!


----------



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

The Loft is on my boundry. The loft is about 20 metres long. There are other outbuildings which may also contain birds. I can't see into his garden as my view is blocked by the loft. The roof looks rotten as pieces of wood have broken off. Perhaps the damp is getting in, Keeps about 40 birds. Or I see 40 odd birds flying around. May have more that aren't released. I'm in the country. The farm is 100 yards away from me. I walk my dogs all over the farm. No manure added to the fields. The council wrote to me and said they have checked surronding houses and properties and found no medium suitable for flies to breed in. 

I'm at a loss with this problem. Can't even sell my house as I'd have to advise new owners of the seriousness of the flies. I call it my back garden, but my house actually faces onto the back of the loft. Most windows are on that side and would be expensive to add fly screens. I would rather end the source of the breeding flies then put up screens. 

I don't know how the loft owner manages with the flies. I would assume they cause him as much hassle as they do to me. Last year I placed fly traps all over, That just seemed to attract more flies into my garden. As the cold weather comes the flies will be gone until next summer. 

Thanks for the information. I'll try meeting with the loft owner during winter to try and resolve this problem before next summers invasion.


----------

